# OstaGain Products?



## pirovoliko (Dec 12, 2012)

A friend is considering a peptide purchase from *Ostagain*.  I have no idea about OG....So, in an effort to prevent him from wastig his time and money, Im looking for reviews/feedback about Osta-gain products and service.  Personal experience especially welcome, but please feel free to chime in with any general or second hand knowledge you might have of Ostagain .   Thanks in advance brothers.


----------



## g0re (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Osta-Gain????*

I think (without looking it up) osta gain is ostarine.

If that's the case just get it from manpower


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Osta-Gain????*

Any research chem, go with MP, they are awesome, great products, better service. You can text the, for fuks sake.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Osta-Gain????*

Well im not talking about ostarine or RCs.  He wants to make a peptide purchase from Osta-gain which he heard is a good company.  
this is the link:

http://osta-gain.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=35


I recommended MPR but he never heard of it, and to be honest I dont know too much about MPR's peptides.  The company I use for my peptides is a bitt expensive for him.  So wondering if anyone knows anything about Osta-gain peptides...


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Osta-Gain????*



g0retekz said:


> I think (without looking it up) osta gain is ostarine.
> 
> If that's the case just get it from manpower


ostrine is great stuff, helps with joint pain and you get stronger


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Osta-Gain????*

Osta was a good transaction.  I got what I paid for and prompt


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Osta-Gain????*

I have never ordered from them....I usually order from ID or GWP, however the talk about MP on here, I am going to give them a try too!  Never heard any major bad things about them except folli being tested and I think it was bunk, but then again so were a couple of other companies.  I think Peptides companies carry some good products and some may be bunk, but you gather some user info, and ultimately test it yourself.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2012)

zeek (the fucker) tested their DES and got a 204 pt gain with it.....


Never ordered from them, no exp.  sorry man

i shop with man pwr, GWP and SRC.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 13, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> zeek (the fucker) tested their DES and got a 204 pt gain with it.....
> 
> 
> Never ordered from them, no exp.  sorry man
> ...





Thanks all for responses.   

GR I only use SRC for peptides (best company in the business IMO - always legit and perfect service), but its a bit expensive for my friend.  Anyway he is going to try MPR for his peptides, which Im glad about because can have some feedback now...


----------

